# Moles.....again



## jtyrie

I've read a lot of posts on moles in this forum. I've tried just about everything that has been discussed. What doesn't kill them only makes them stronger. I had an exterminator tell me that he knew a guy who spread some type of granule in mole infested yards and it killed them. No amount of research has has helped me find it. I'm guessing that it is an off label use for something. Anyone have any idea? I'm at the point where I have to get sweet revenge on those ugly b_____. I'm thinking of using dynamite for an off label use if I don't get rid of them soon.


----------



## Miggity

In true "hold my beer" fashion, I present the oxy-propane Molinator. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDEira01c0Q


----------



## TulsaFan

I use Molescram from Siteone every month and it drives them to my neighbor's lawn.

Also, a big fan of Trapline traps for along the foundation of the house and Tomcat scissor traps for out in the open.


----------



## weevil07

I've had good luck using Motomco brand mole killer "gummy worms" laced with Bromethalin. Find an intersection of two paths and put it down in there and cover the hole. I also stomp down several feet of their track to hack them off and get them back to the area to fix it. Then they find the bait. Several places say to leave the trails undisturbed, but it works for me to stomp them down. Good luck


----------



## ABC123

I've caught a few on medium cinch traps meant for gophers. It involves digging a hole as big around as a bucket and setting two traps in each direction. If it's a mound you can always open them up and put one inside. Clear out as much dirt as possible and try not to leave any scent.


----------



## BigBadJohn

This may not be an option for many, but we got a cat. My daughters have been begging for a cat for years and I've said no (personally, I'm a dog person). After finding several mice in the backyard, pool and garage glue traps, I relented and we got a cat. He was 8 weeks old when we got him. He just turned 1 year old. We didn't start letting him outside until he got larger due to the hawks that hang around our neighborhood. Once he got outside, it took a little while for him to get that hang of hunting but he loves it now. First crickets, then lizards and finally mice and moles. He was getting several mice and moles a week for about a month and for the last 4-6 weeks we haven't seen any mice or moles. We went a while where all the lizards we saw in the yard had missing tails, now we don't see many lizards. I miss the lizards.

He is earning his keep but I'm still a dog person.


----------



## TheLawnNewbie

i had tried traps and baits with no success. 
i had all the moles gone within two days doing the method below.

https://youtu.be/chHfOW5CS6U


----------



## BassBoss

Tomcat mole killer. Worked for me.


----------



## kstall

Killed my very first mole this past Saturday morning. Wife and I were on the front porch having coffee, I just happened to look down and the see the mulch in the flower bed moving. Quickly sprang into action, tiptoeing to the garage for the shovel. Made my way back using my ninja stealth skills, ( even used one of those smoke things they throw out to conceal themselves)
watched until he started moving again and bam! Slammed the shovel in and kicked him up! I'm not a hunter but man that was a rush lol. As I proceeded to rip my shirt off in Hulk Hogan fashion, and let out a primal scream, the wife gave me "the look" and quickly grabbed her cup and went inside. I've set out traps trying to get this guy but he never would go back to that area. Talk about being in the right place at the right time. Hopefully we wont see any more soon but something tells me we will.


----------



## testwerke

kstall said:


> As I proceeded to rip my shirt off in Hulk Hogan fashion, and let out a primal scream, the wife gave me "the look" and quickly grabbed her cup and went inside. I


:laugh:


----------



## kstall

Already seeing new tunnels so we got another one to snuff out


----------



## kstall

Finally got him


----------



## TommyTester

kstall said:


> Finally got him


Excellent. We live next to some woods and in years past the moles come into the yard to feed on grubs and worms. I've spent a lot of time trapping them, and like you, have moved-on to using the stalk and shovel method. It is interesting that this year I put down *Bio-advanced Complete Insect killer* in June and the moles are tunneling only near the edge of the lawn but are not going into it. They have an amazing sense of smell and they appear to know that the lawn has nothing for them to feed on. I did another application a few weeks ago to kill off any grubs that hatch. It has 3 months coverage for soil insects. The bags were only $8 locally.

They can raise hell in a lawn in a hurry, so putting down an insecticide that kills grubs and worms seems to be the trick.


----------



## ktgrok

Agreed. I put down stuff for grubs and such all over the lawn, but not in the beds. and the only place I'm finding mole tunnels is right next to the beds, like going from one to the other. Which means I need to treat the beds..gotta look and see if I have any left over stuff in the garage.


----------



## ktgrok

UGH! Came home from taking the kids to the library and found another tunnel, going from the bed to the sidewalk. I JUST stomped that one down this morning! Stupid mole. 
I've got 24 Hour Grub Killer Plus coming, will be here tomorrow and I'll put it down ASAP. Works on grubs, mole crickets, billbugs, etc.


----------



## ktgrok

so, damn thing dug all over my lawn last night. I'm angry enough to actually trap and kill it, but have a 6 yr old son with diagnosed anxiety and OCD and he would lose his mind if I was killing furry animals in the yard. Trying to avoid that if possible...if need be sill set trap after he's in bed and check in morning before he goes outside. 
In the meantime putting down Dylox today for grubs and going to put some repellent down...just need Mr. Mole to shift over a few dozen feet into my neighbor's weed farm.

Actually, think I'll try the worm bait poison thing. Then use repellent once he's gone to prevent new ones. Hopefully the thing doesn't feel the need to be dramatic and crawl out gasping his last breath right in front of my kids.


----------



## ktgrok

i'm using the wire-tek trap, and having zero luck. Anyone have any tips for success? The damn thing is DESTROYING my yard!


----------



## Easyluck

@ktgrok first you should find out what trails are active and which trails are not active. Then set your traps on the active trails. Most of the time the active trails will be a long straight run. The trails that turn in all directions are more than likely due to the mole searching for worms and the mole will not return to that same area.

To find the active trails go around your yard and poke 1/2 inch holes in the trail. Use whatever you have on hand to mark the holes (plastic forks, sticks, cones, flags, etc.).

Come back the next day and check to see if the hole you poke has been closed. If the hole has been closed then the trail is active.

Then set your traps along the active trails.

I would also poke holes a few feet on either side of the trap. Then you will know if the mole passed by without setting off the trap.


----------



## ktgrok

He has a few active trails, and I'm definitely trapping an active one, but he varies where he goes and when. Also, I think I didn't have it set properly last night and he snuck right through it...pressure plate that triggers it I think wasn't in deep enough.

He also lives a good portion of the time under my bed around the maple tree and I can't trap there because of all the roots, can't get the trap to set properly there. Bugger.

Today I put in two of those sonic/vibration/noise annoyer things and also lit off a few of the gas bomb things in the tunnels where he spends his resting time I think. I have zero belief that will actually kill him, but I'm hoping if I make it less hospitable he'll at least consider moving over to my neighbor's yard.


----------



## pennstater2005

@ktgrok

I have good luck using the Trapline mole traps. Just caught a big guy the other day in my renovation. They go directly in the tunnel one each direction. They're extremely efficient. You do need to angle them downward a bit or else they'll sense it too early and go under. With it angled they nose right into the trigger mechanism and whap!!

I use a hori hori knife to dig out a section of sod, a screwdriver to open the tunnel each direction, then carefully set and place each trap. Finish with a flag so I can come back the next morning and check. I think I have 3 sets now.


----------



## ktgrok

I got 99 problems and a mole ain't one!

Got the little lawn terrorist! Made sure the trap's trigger mechanism was deep enough down this time and yup - caught the bastard. I had no idea they were so TiNY! How something so small caused so much damage I have no idea. Oh, and thank goodness I got him because he dug new tunnels last night into the other parts of the yard!


----------



## pennstater2005

ktgrok said:


> I got 99 problems and a mole ain't one!
> 
> Got the little lawn terrorist! Made sure the trap's trigger mechanism was deep enough down this time and yup - caught the bastard. I had no idea they were so TiNY! How something so small caused so much damage I have no idea. Oh, and thank goodness I got him because he dug new tunnels last night into the other parts of the yard!


Nice! I feel like I read somewhere they can tunnel up to 18ft a night. I might be making that up though :lol:


----------



## ktgrok

pennstater2005 said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got 99 problems and a mole ain't one!
> 
> Got the little lawn terrorist! Made sure the trap's trigger mechanism was deep enough down this time and yup - caught the bastard. I had no idea they were so TiNY! How something so small caused so much damage I have no idea. Oh, and thank goodness I got him because he dug new tunnels last night into the other parts of the yard!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I feel like I read somewhere they can tunnel up to 18ft a night. I might be making that up though :lol:
Click to expand...

That actually seems fairly accurate given my lawn's status.


----------



## ktgrok

Victory was short lived.
I had falsely assumed the new tunnel on the other side of the driveway was from the same mole.
It was not. Not unless that mole has experienced the resurrection of the body sooner than the rest of us. 
Sigh.


----------



## TommyTester

ktgrok said:


> I had falsely assumed the new tunnel on the other side of the driveway was from the same mole.
> It was not.


 :x - Yeah, I once thought they were loners (territorial), but have learned since that there can be 3-4 in one "family." I have 2 moles working in the wooded area near the yard but they haven't yet made any trails in the yard since I put down and watered in the insecticide.


----------



## ktgrok

yup. I've treated for grubs/mole crickets/etc but at first I hadn't done the beds, just the lawn, which is where he started. Then he moved out of the beds into the yard. And we have a TON of cicadas right now so he may be feasting on those, not sure insecticide touches them if they are in the pupae stage. This other one is definitely the neighbor's mole, I just need to keep it that way. He only tunneled a few feet into my yard, but that's a few feet too many.


----------



## pennstater2005

Unless you kill all the earthworms too they'll have plenty to eat.


----------



## daniel3507

Moles are killing me here recently. Haven't had a problem all year until the past week or two. Not sure if that's because the Grub Ex earlier this year or not. I've had good luck I think with the poison worms but I would prefer to trap them purely for the satisfaction of knowing they are dead. I haven't had any luck with the Victor out o sight trap. I feel like I have to dig up a huge hole on the tunnel just to set it. Are there easier traps that are more successful?


----------



## Ware

daniel3507 said:


> Moles are killing me here recently. Haven't had a problem all year until the past week or two. Not sure if that's because the Grub Ex earlier this year or not. I've had good luck I think with the poison worms but I would prefer to trap them purely for the satisfaction of knowing they are dead. I haven't had any luck with the Victor out o sight trap. I feel like I have to dig up a huge hole on the tunnel just to set it. Are there easier traps that are more successful?


I really like the scissor traps (I use Tomcat), but Trapline mole traps are another good option.


----------



## pennstater2005

daniel3507 said:


> Moles are killing me here recently. Haven't had a problem all year until the past week or two. Not sure if that's because the Grub Ex earlier this year or not. I've had good luck I think with the poison worms but I would prefer to trap them purely for the satisfaction of knowing they are dead. I haven't had any luck with the Victor out o sight trap. I feel like I have to dig up a huge hole on the tunnel just to set it. Are there easier traps that are more successful?


Try the Trapline Mole Traps. Standard size for moles is $14.99 plus shipping. It's a pair. Spring traps, one goes in the tunnel facing each direction. Super easy. Just got one recently.


----------



## pennstater2005

You're a faster typer than me @Ware :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Also check out the videos on the page I linked below. They show how to properly set the trap and also placement.

https://www.traplineproducts.com/Moles.html


----------



## daniel3507

@Ware and @pennstater2005 do you have to dig into the tunnel a lot to set the either of those. I think my complaint about the out o sight is that I have to make the tunnel even wider than it already is.

Edit: just saw the link @pennstater2005. Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005

daniel3507 said:


> @Ware and @pennstater2005 do you have to dig into the tunnel a lot to set the either of those. I think my complaint about the out o sight is that I have to make the tunnel even wider than it already is.


It is less invasive than the Victor. I just cut out a small piece of sod, use a screwdriver to open the tunnel in each direction, and then carefully place a trap in each direction. Gently place back the sod and leave the screwdriver there as a marker. I usually check them in the morning.


----------



## Ware

I do not dig when setting scissor traps. I just smash the tunnel where I'm setting the trap and split the ground with a flat spade shovel to give the jaws a clear path to operate.


----------



## Rswarren14

I can't win.... They continue to come back. I think they hideout under my driveway.... Tunnels almost always start at the edge of the driveway or sidewalk area and span the length of it or goes right to the middle of the yard. Here are some pictures from yesterday. I've used the Molemaxx spray from Bondie and granular applications. Both are 100% caster oil as the Active ingredient. I have also done some a grubex application a few months ago, They feed on grubs right? You can see in the picture I have installed those molemaxx spikes that mimics the distress calls of a mole to drive them away. I don't think it's working. Any luck with these?

I just did all this work for my reno found here ->  Lawn Journal  and these little things are tearing up my hard work. The grass is only about on day nine from germination and still very delicate I believe. Any ideas or thoughts on how to get these guys away from my new seedling would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Easyluck

Rswarren14 said:


> I can't win.... They continue to come back. I think they hideout under my driveway.... Tunnels almost always start at the edge of the driveway or sidewalk area and span the length of it or goes right to the middle of the yard. Here are some pictures from yesterday. I've used the Molemaxx spray from Bondie and granular applications. Both are 100% caster oil as the Active ingredient. I have also done some a grubex application a few months ago, They feed on grubs right? You can see in the picture I have installed those molemaxx spikes that mimics the distress calls of a mole to drive them away. I don't think it's working. Any luck with these?
> 
> I just did all this work for my reno found here ->  Lawn Journal  and these little things are tearing up my hard work. The grass is only about on day nine from germination and still very delicate I believe. Any ideas or thoughts on how to get these guys away from my new seedling would be greatly appreciated!


Moles eat grubs but they also eat earthworms, slugs, and other insects.

Trapping is the most effective method for removing moles from your lawn.

It will take you a few try's before you figure out how to trap (possibly a few weeks) but persistence will payoff.


----------



## Rswarren14

I just got some of the Victor spike mole traps from amazon. Going to give those a try.


----------



## pennstater2005

Gotta trap em. And walking on the grass is worth it. You might smash it down but it will spring back. I walked on mine not too long after germination to trap a mole. Used the Trapline and got him the next morning.


----------



## Rswarren14

Yeah I have been weary about walking on the lawn until about day 30 when I do my first reel mow cut. But I guess I'll have to break my unwritten rule to catch these little guys.


----------



## ktgrok

I used the wire Tek mole trap to kill mine. Need to break it out again as there is one in the neighbor's yard that is making tunnels into my yard now, along my fence. Little bastard.

AFTER killing the mole I have been putting down the repellant to try to make my yard less hospitable to new moles, and have those sonic things in the yard. So far they are not venturing all the way into my yard, so maybe that is helping. But trap is going out.


----------



## Rswarren14

wish me luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Slim 1938

I walked up on this idiot one day. I guess I just got lucky cause I had a shovel in hand and as I walked through my gate into flower bed he had his back to me. I wacked him over the head and got him. I deal with these suckers in a ditch that runs on one side of my property. I just poison them everytime I see a mound. Usually wont see anymore for a few months and then we start all over again.


----------

